# [Jeux] Serious Sam 2 et Jeux réseaux[resolu]

## halucard

Salut tout le monde,

Je viens d'installer serious sam 2 avec le binaire d'icculus sur 2 PC (gentoo) en réseau chez moi. Mais le hick, je n'arrive pas à jouer en réseau. J'ai créée une partie sur un PC et l'autre ne détecte rien et idem dans l'autre sens. Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? Merci

HalucardLast edited by halucard on Fri Jul 09, 2004 12:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Beber

ton réseau est-il opérationnel ?

tu n'a pas un firewall qui traine ?

----------

## halucard

 *Beber wrote:*   

> ton réseau est-il opérationnel ?
> 
> tu n'a pas un firewall qui traine ?

 J'ai un firewall sur le PC qui est relié au net. Je bloque tout ce qui vient du net mais le traffic dans mon réseau est totalement libre.

----------

## Beber

si tu a quelques connaissances de réseau, un pti tcpdump ou ethereal, comme ca je voit pas :s

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est une version béta de serious sam 2 ou une version définitive ?

Si tu peux en même temps poster le lien. Sur http://icculus.org je ne l'ai pas trouvé et comme je suis assez pressé.

----------

## halucard

 *Beber wrote:*   

> si tu a quelques connaissances de réseau, un pti tcpdump ou ethereal, comme ca je voit pas :s

 Ca consiste à quoi tout ca ?

----------

## halucard

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> C'est une version béta de serious sam 2 ou une version définitive ?
> 
> Si tu peux en même temps poster le lien. Sur http://icculus.org je ne l'ai pas trouvé et comme je suis assez pressé.

 C'est la bêta. Je l'ai chopé sur icculus.org mais je ne retrouve plus l'emplacement. Sinon, tente là: http://files.seriouszone.com/download.php?fileid=616

----------

## fafounet

Ce sont des outils permettant d´analyser ce qui se passe sur le reseau. Si tu ne connais pas, laisse tomber.

A Pachacamac : Tu es presse de jouer tu veux dire   :Laughing: 

Pasque ne pas voir le temps pour trouver le jeu mais avoir le temps pour jouer, c´est pas serieux

----------

## halucard

UP. Personne ne joue sous linux ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## fafounet

Je joue de temps en temps (je vous conseille wesnoth pour les amateurs de trpg) mais je ne connaissais pas celui-ci. 

Je testerai ce soir (apres un petit coup de propagande avec america´s army)

----------

## Pachacamac

@halucard : Si un peu mais en ce moment je suis hyper à la bourre. Pourtant c'est les vacances je sais. Mais c'est toujours comme ça, pendant les vacances je veux faire toujours trop de choses et je ne peux jamais tout faire.

Tu as remarqué des bugs important ou c'est bien fait ? Je vais à la fnac acheter un bouquin, je regarderai si SS2 est soldé.

Tiens surement que tu l'a pris le patch pour le jeu ici : http://icculus.org/betas/ssam/

@fafounet : Oui effectivement je n'ai pas le temps de chercher un site mais pour jouer y'a toujours moyen  :Wink: 

----------

## halucard

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> @halucard : Si un peu mais en ce moment je suis hyper à la bourre. Pourtant c'est les vacances je sais. Mais c'est toujours comme ça, pendant les vacances je veux faire toujours trop de choses et je ne peux jamais tout faire.
> 
> Tu as remarqué des bugs important ou c'est bien fait ? Je vais à la fnac acheter un bouquin, je regarderai si SS2 est soldé.
> 
> Tiens surement que tu l'a pris le patch pour le jeu ici : http://icculus.org/betas/ssam/
> ...

 C'était bien la

----------

## halucard

Sinon, SS2 avec cedega ou winex3, ca marche le réseau? Je sais déjà que ca marche pas avec Warcraft3 alors ....

----------

## Beber

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Tiens surement que tu l'a pris le patch pour le jeu ici : http://icculus.org/betas/ssam/ 

 

Il suffit de ca pour joué ?

----------

## halucard

 *Beber wrote:*   

>  *Pachacamac wrote:*   Tiens surement que tu l'a pris le patch pour le jeu ici : http://icculus.org/betas/ssam/  
> 
> Il suffit de ca pour joué ?

 Oui, mais pour le jeu en réseau, on peut rien faire.

----------

## Beber

ok, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## j_c_p

 *halucard wrote:*   

> Sinon, SS2 avec cedega ou winex3, ca marche le réseau? Je sais déjà que ca marche pas avec Warcraft3 alors ....

 

Warcraft III fctionne très bien ss Linux via Wine et même le jeu en réseau fctionne  :Smile: .

Cf ce post (postes tes questions dessus  :Smile: ).

----------

## Pachacamac

 *halucard wrote:*   

> Sinon, SS2 avec cedega ou winex3, ca marche le réseau? Je sais déjà que ca marche pas avec Warcraft3 alors ....

 

Je ne suis pas d'accord, warIII fonctionne très bien, comme Frozen, en solo et en réseau.

----------

## DuF

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

----------

## Pachacamac

Sympa le lien mais en même temps profites en pour dire quelque chose, c'est plus amical. 

Même si ça énerve beaucoup je le sais.

----------

## halucard

Bon ca marche, en fait, ya un truc chelou avec shorewall. Il fallait juste ouvrir le port 25600 en udp. Pffffffffffff, c vraiment nimp. Et merci a tous pour votre aide et tout et tout.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

hey ca m interresse serious sam 2 sous linux. sur le lien donner lequel est patch ou de quoi installer ??

edit comment qu on l install ?

```
Verifying archive integrity...tail: Ne peut ouvrir `+266' en lecture: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

Error in checksums: 2025109389 is different from 3353470867

root@Kapoue nuts #

```

----------

## halucard

 *nuts wrote:*   

> hey ca m interresse serious sam 2 sous linux. sur le lien donner lequel est patch ou de quoi installer ??
> 
> edit comment qu on l install ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 Télécharge le fichier ssamtse-beta1.sh.bin. Dans une console, tu tapes:

```
sh ssamtse-beta1.sh.bin
```

Tu suis les instructions et voilà.

----------

## nuts

```
root@Kapoue nuts # sh ssamtse-beta1.sh.bin

Verifying archive integrity...tail: Ne peut ouvrir `+266' en lecture: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

Error in checksums: 166995395 is different from 3353470867

root@Kapoue nuts #

```

en modifiant les checksums:

```
root@Kapoue nuts # sh ssamtse-beta1.sh.bin

Verifying archive integrity...tail: Ne peut ouvrir `+266' en lecture: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

tail: Ne peut ouvrir `+266' en lecture: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

 All good.

Uncompressing Serious Sam: The Second Encounter for GNU/Linux 1.07beta1tail: Ne peut ouvrir `+266' en lecture: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

.Extraction failed.

..

Signal caught, cleaning up

root@Kapoue nuts #

```

----------

## DuF

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Sympa le lien mais en même temps profites en pour dire quelque chose, c'est plus amical. 
> 
> Même si ça énerve beaucoup je le sais.

 

Tu veux que je dise quoi ? Que les rêgles de publications c'est pas fait pour les chiens ? T'as qu'à participer et le faire, perso il y a des moments où j'en ai marre de mettre toujours la même phrase sur le formatage du titre et je me contente de mettre le lien, au moins ça m'évite de dire une réflexion, si ça te plait pas et bien fais le, j'aurais pas à le faire au bout du 20ème post.

----------

## Pachacamac

Bah oué je sais. Je le fais assez souvent, celui la est passé à travers le filet. 

Je suis d'accord que ça énerve mais bon une petite phrase ça prend juste 30sec et ça permet de paraître moins agressif.

Allez pour la peine le prochain je m'y colle.

----------

## halucard

 *nuts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@Kapoue nuts # sh ssamtse-beta1.sh.bin
> 
> ...

 C'est chelou ton problème, je n'ai eu aucun problème à l'exécuter.

----------

## nuts

c est pas du juste

----------

## halucard

 *nuts wrote:*   

> c est pas du juste

 tu as télécharger quel binaire et où ?

----------

## nuts

dans le lien qui a ete donner avant sur icculus.org/beta/ssam un truc du style. je l ai enregistrer dans /home/nuts

----------

## halucard

 *nuts wrote:*   

> dans le lien qui a ete donner avant sur icculus.org/beta/ssam un truc du style. je l ai enregistrer dans /home/nuts

 C'est chelou.

----------

## nuts

chai pas moi y a peut etre une dependance a satisfaire...

----------

## halucard

 *nuts wrote:*   

> chai pas moi y a peut etre une dependance a satisfaire...

 Tu as mis les libsdl ?

----------

## multani

J'ai les même problème que nuts, sur tout les patchs des jeux Loki que j'ai installé   :Rolling Eyes: 

Du coup, pour les mettre quand même, je suis obligé d'édité le fichier .run, et de virer toute la partie correspondant au script. Il me reste du coup que le contenu compressé du fichier, que j'enregistre en tar.gz.

Ensuite, j'ai plus qu'à faire un tar zxf patch.tar.gz pour extraire le contenu du patch, et de lancer le script qui se trouve dedans ...

----------

## nuts

 *halucard wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*   chai pas moi y a peut etre une dependance a satisfaire... Tu as mis les libsdl ?

 

oui elle est installer

----------

## nuts

 *multani wrote:*   

> J'ai les même problème que nuts, sur tout les patchs des jeux Loki que j'ai installé  
> 
> Du coup, pour les mettre quand même, je suis obligé d'édité le fichier .run, et de virer toute la partie correspondant au script. Il me reste du coup que le contenu compressé du fichier, que j'enregistre en tar.gz.
> 
> Ensuite, j'ai plus qu'à faire un tar zxf patch.tar.gz pour extraire le contenu du patch, et de lancer le script qui se trouve dedans ...

 il commence a partir de ou le fichier compresser?

----------

## multani

Il suffit d'editer le fichier avec n'importe quel editeur, et tu te rendras vite compte où commence le fichier crypté ...

Il y a à peu près une centaine de ligne de script généralement, au début, puis viens la partie compressé.

Tu enlève tout, pour que le fichier commence bien par la première lettre de la partie compressé ...

J'ai pas de fichier sous les yeux, mais c'est vraiement pas compliqué  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

non car c est ce que j ai voulu faire et je me suis confronter a un debut de fichier qui disait bin.tar.bz2... et en fait sur un tgz je sais pas comment commance un fichier

ouin j arrive pas a decompresser. j ai du me foirrer quelque part.

----------

## DuF

@halucard : Désolé de revenir à la charge mais peux-tu éditer ton titre comme indiqué ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

Avec une balise [jeux] par exemple.

----------

## halucard

 *DuF wrote:*   

> @halucard : Désolé de revenir à la charge mais peux-tu éditer ton titre comme indiqué ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179
> 
> Avec une balise [jeux] par exemple.

 Ca y est, c'est fait. Désolé. J'essaierai de ne pas oublier pour la prochaine fois.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## multani

 *nuts wrote:*   

> non car c est ce que j ai voulu faire et je me suis confronter a un debut de fichier qui disait bin.tar.bz2... et en fait sur un tgz je sais pas comment commance un fichier
> 
> ouin j arrive pas a decompresser. j ai du me foirrer quelque part.

 

Tu essaie sur quel fichier ?

Donne moi une url où je peux le trouver, pour que je jette un coup d'oeil ...

----------

## nuts

 *multani wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*   non car c est ce que j ai voulu faire et je me suis confronter a un debut de fichier qui disait bin.tar.bz2... et en fait sur un tgz je sais pas comment commance un fichier
> 
> ouin j arrive pas a decompresser. j ai du me foirrer quelque part. 
> 
> Tu essaie sur quel fichier ?
> ...

 

http://icculus.org/betas/ssam/

ficher: ssamtse-beta1.sh.bin

----------

## multani

Tu enlève tout jusqu'à bins.tar.bz2 non inclus (tu le laisse dans le fichier), et tu enregistre ce fichier modifié sous ssamtse-beta1.sh.bin.tar

Ensuite, tu le détar (tar xvf ssamtse-beta1.sh.bin.tar), et tu obtiens 3 fichires, dont un script, que tu lance via ./unpack_setup_stuff.sh

Voilà, normalement, ça marche après ...

----------

## nuts

ca amrche merchi beaucoup

----------

## fafounet

C'est normal que ca me demande le cdrom ?

----------

## nuts

bah ouais. comment veux tu installer sinon? cette archive contient juste les binaire necessaire au jeu. apres si t a pas le jeu c est dommage pour ta pomme

----------

## DuF

J'avais trouvé Serious Sam Gold pour moins de 10¤ je crois bien, Serious Sam Gold contenant à la fois the first and the second encounter... donc avec de la chance tu pourras peut être le retrouver.

----------

## fafounet

Ok, je croyais que vu qu'il y avait marqué beta, c'était juste une demo. 

Bon bah si je trouve le cd ...

----------

## halucard

Je joue au jeux en lan, ya de ces bugs graphiques, c injouables.

----------

## nuts

j ai tester a  un moment chiu tomber genre 1m en dessous du sol; c est pas cool ce vieux bug

----------

## halucard

 *nuts wrote:*   

> j ai tester a  un moment chiu tomber genre 1m en dessous du sol; c est pas cool ce vieux bug

 Ca me donne la nausée ces bugs graphiques.

----------

